# Does MRV reduce Internet speed?



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

I now have an HR24 hooked up with Ethernet cable to wireless WET600N for connecting to my network using Linkskys E3000 (for On Demand). My Internet speed is 10 Mbps and since connecting the WET610N, the Internet speed on computer drops to 3-3.5 Mbps! Is this what I can expect going with MRV? I have 2 HR24's and 1 H24.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Cavicchi said:


> I now have an HR24 hooked up with Ethernet cable to wireless WET600N for connecting to my network using Linkskys E3000 (for On Demand). My Internet speed is 10 Mbps and since connecting the WET610N, the Internet speed on computer drops to 3-3.5 Mbps! Is this what I can expect going with MRV? I have 2 HR24's and 1 H24.


Wireless is a shared backbone, definitely will have an effect.

DECA has not impact.

Hardwire attached to same Switch, minimal (if any) impact.

Wireless, not recommended.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Sixto said:


> Wireless is a shared backbone, definitely will have an effect.
> 
> DECA has not impact.
> 
> ...


DTV Tech support says MRV with DECA will have same effect on Internet speed, which makes sense since it is sharing the network wired or wireless--and the receivers are connected wireless to the same router.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> DTV Tech support says MRV with DECA will have same effect on Internet speed, which makes sense since it is sharing the network wired or wireless--and the receivers are connected wireless to the same router.


They are incorrect. MRV using DECA does not go across your home network. On Demand downloads etc would.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> They are incorrect. MRV using DECA does not go across your home network. On Demand downloads etc would.


Yes, but On Demand is always on and sometimes the data being downloaded, not movies, just updating, does affect the speed, same as not having MRV.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> Yes, but On Demand is always on and sometimes the data being downloaded, not movies, just updating, does affect the speed, same as not having MRV.


But I believe that the data that is being updated is from the satellite. I do not believe the On Demand uses the internet for anything except explicit requests from the DVR.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Cavicchi said:


> My Internet speed is 10 Mbps and since connecting the WET610N, the Internet speed on computer drops to 3-3.5 Mbps! Is this what I can expect going with MRV?


You neglected to mention a very critical aspect of your network: is there other equipment connected wireless? If you're intention is to connect everything wireless, then you're going to suffer substantially, but probably not to the point of seeing a hit on your Internet bandwidth. Wireless, like DECA, is half duplex and hub-like; only one device can talk at a time and all must share the relatively limited available bandwidth. Anything CAT5 wired to a modern router shouldn't be impacted unless it is sharing Internet bandwidth.

Adding a typically idle (other than when explicitly downloading VOD) segment to the LAN side of a network shouldn't materially impact the LAN or WAN sides of the connection.

More likely explanations include:

1. Someone is "borrowing" Internet bandwidth from you because you haven't secured your LAN from unauthorized users (you need to address this through your router if you haven't already).

2. Your ISP doesn't deliver 100% guaranteed bandwidth for your Internet connection; look for the phrase "up to" in promotional literature.

3. Your bandwidth measuring methodology is flawed.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

DogLover said:


> But I believe that the data that is being updated is from the satellite. I do not believe the On Demand uses the internet for anything except explicit requests from the DVR.


My Internet speed is 10 Mbps, and I always get over 9 Mbps. After installing the wireless bridge for On Demand, even 2 days later, I checked my speed and it been 3-3.5 Mbps up to 8 Mbps.When I disconnect the bridge, my speed goes to 9,5 Mbps.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

harsh said:


> You neglected to mention a very critical aspect of your network: is there other equipment connected wireless? If you're intention is to connect everything wireless, then you're going to suffer substantially, but probably not to the point of seeing a hit on your Internet bandwidth. Wireless, like DECA, is half duplex and hub-like; only one device can talk at a time and all must share the relatively limited available bandwidth. Anything CAT5 wired to a modern router shouldn't be impacted unless it is sharing Internet bandwidth.
> 
> Adding a typically idle (other than when explicitly downloading VOD) segment to the LAN side of a network shouldn't materially impact the LAN or WAN sides of the connection.
> 
> ...


Not sure what you mean by that (number 1). What am I supposed to look for in my router setup?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Do you have your wireless secured? There is no reasonable explanation that DECA is reducing your connection speed.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree. MRV should have 0 impact on your overall speed


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Wireless should always be encrypted, with WPA or WPA2 (never WEP.) If all the wireless equipment is running on the 2.4ghz band, a g device can slow down a n device. A b device can slow down g devices, and n devices even further.

MRV over wireless should be on a 5ghz band. If the wireless receivers are on n adapters and at 5ghz, a g device on 2.4ghz won't affect them. There is also other interference on that band with cordless phones, neighbors wifi on the same channel (since many use channel 6.) But that is not optimal, I had major issues with a receiver on a WET610N as the server.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

In looking at your setup from the first post, you are not using DECA. So, you are running MRV on your home wireless ethernet network? How are you measuring Internet speed? From a PC? Wired or wireless?

Since your MRV is on your wireless home network, rather than isolated on DECA, MRV will slow down your wireless home network. If you are also measuring internet speed from a wirelessly connected PC, you may really be measuring a slow down in your home network, rather than the internet. (It doesn't matter how fast your internet is, if your home network is slower than the internet.) If this is the case, you may want to invest in a DECA upgrade.


----------



## SacR32 (Feb 13, 2008)

If your PC and DVR are both on the wireless then yes it will slow down. So will adding anything else to the wireless.


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

Cavicchi said:


> I now have an HR24 hooked up with Ethernet cable to wireless WET600N for connecting to my network using Linkskys E3000 (for On Demand).


I am not sure how this effects MRV but is it possible DECA is disabled when using the ethernet port. The op should change everything over to DECA and just run a DECA to the router. The 24s have DECA built in so all you would need is the module for the router. It should be easy enough to run coax from the splitter to where the router is located for the DECA to tap in to internet.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DECA & MRV all connected here and there is zero impact on my DSL speed. I've just retested this before this post.

OnDemand is only using my network when I select something to download.

All guide data comes over the SAT feed. DirecTV will push OnDemand to my DVR through the SAT feed.

There is some traffic going out my network from the DVRs, but this is very small/short and doesn't impact my internet speed.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Guys, I was asking if MRV with On Demand would affect my Internet speed, because I thought my present setup for On Demand was affecting speed. There is a typo in my first post that should read WET610N, not WET600N. DTV set me up over the phone to have MRV, but I had to disconnect my WET610N because you cannot have MRV when using the WET610N. So, now I have MRV and Tuesday the tech is coming with Internet Kit to install On Demand (Internet). 

My Linskys E3000 is set for Wireless N only and 5.0, not 2.4--and I set it for WAP2 Personal for security. The E3000 is dual band, 2.4 and 5.0, but I am using just 5.0.

I did disconnect the WET610N and was still having a slow speed for a while, then it went back up to 9+ Mbps and has stayed there. I know this is weird so I'll just have to see what happens from here on. 

I initially was asking the question about MRV because I was concerned it would affect my Internet speed in a big way.

I appreciate all you guys coming here and helping. Seems like I didn't make it clear enough why I was asking, sorry about that.

Anyway, thanks to all of you for coming in and helping. There are a great bunch of guys here and I really appreciate all of you!


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> DECA & MRV all connected here and there is zero impact on my DSL speed. I've just retested this before this post.
> 
> OnDemand is only using my network when I select something to download.
> 
> ...


Now I understand the way it works--thank you!


----------

